# new boots



## pthunter74 (Dec 5, 2011)

Where is the best place to get some inexpencive cowboy boots?I been wantin a new pair but dont want to pay the$120-$145 the local shops charge.


----------



## coltday (Dec 7, 2011)

Sheplers.com is where I bought my Tony Llama's from. They have a huge selection in every price range too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 9, 2011)

Good boots are not cheap.

Could try Tractor Supply...but again...good boots are not cheap.


----------

